# هل يوجد مخلوقات فضائية وأطباق طائرة؟



## fouad78 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

هل يوجد مخلوقات فضائية وأطباق طائرة؟








الجواب: من التعبير مخلوقات فضائية دعونا نتخيل أن هذه المخلوقات قادرة علي اتخاذ قرارات أخلاقية، أنها كائنات ذكية، لها عواطف وارادة. أولاً، لنتناول بعض الحقائق العلمية:






+ لقد أرسل الأنسان صواريخ فضائية لكل الكواكب الموجودة في مجموعتنا الشمسية، فيماعدا بلوتو. وبعد اختبار كل هذه الكواكب وجد أن الكواكب كلها غير صالحة لوجود حياة فيها فيما عدا المريخ وأحد أقمار المشتري.






+ في عام 1976 أرسلت الولايات المتحدة عالمين فضاء الي المريخ. وكان معهم أدوات يمكن من خلالها جمع العينات من أرض المريخ وتحليلة لاكتشاف أي علامة "للحياة" ولكن لم يتمكنوا أن يجدوا شيئاً. في حين أن نفس العينات ان أخذت من أي مكان في الأرض حتي من أقاصي الصحراء أو أكثر الأماكن تجمداً ستظهر علامات تدل علي حياة! وفي 1997 أرسلت الولايات المتحدة آلة الي سطح المريخ. ولقد اتخذ الأنسان الآلي الكثير من العينات لعمل الكثير من الأبحاث. وبعد تفدقها وجد أنه لا يوجد علامة تدل علي وجود حياة. ومنذ ذلك الوقت، تمت رحلات فضائية أخري للفضاء والمريخ ولكن النتائج مازالت كما هي.






+ ونجد أن علماء الفلك مازالوا يكتشفون كواكب جديدة تابعة لمجموعات شمسية أخري. وعليها فالبعض يعتقد أن هذا دليل أكيد علي وجود حياة في مكان آخر في الكون. والحقيقة أنه لا يوجد أي دلائل تعضد وجود حياة علي أي من تلك الكواكب. والمسافة الشاسعة بين الأرض وتلك الكواكب يجعل تحديد وجود حياة أم لا شيء صعب المنال. وفي حين أن علماء التطور يبغون اكتشاف حياة علي سطح كوكب آخر لأثبات أن الحياة تطورت هناك أيضاً، وربما يوجد كواكب أخري بذلك الشكل، ولكن الحقيقة هي أننا غير قادرين علي أثبات أنه هناك حياة علي سطح أي كوكب آخر.






فماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس؟ أن كل من الأرض والبشر قد خلقهم الله بطريقة فريدة. وسفر التكوين الأصحاح الأول يعلمنا أن الله قام بخلق الأرض قبل أن يخلق الشمس والقمر والنجوم. أعمال الرسل 24:17 و26 يقول: "الاله الذي خلق العالم وكل ما فيه، هذا اذاً هو رب السماء والأرض .... وصنع من دم واحد كل أمة من الناس يسكنون علي كل وجه الأرض، وحتم بالأوقات المعينة وبحدود مسكنهم".






وبعد أن أكملت الخليقة، كان الأنسان بلا خطيئة ورأي الله "كل ما عمله فاذا هو حسن جداً" (تكوين 31:1). ولكن أخطأ الأنسان الأول (تكوين 3) ونتج عن ذلك سقوط البشرية، مما تسبب في مشاكل متنوعة منها المرض والموت. وحتي الحيوانات التي لا تستطيع أن ترتكب خطيئة في نظر الله ، أيضاً يتعرضون للمعاناة ويلاقون الموت نتيجة لذلك السقوط (رومية 19:8-22). ولقد مات المسيح من أجل البشرية ليرفع عنا العقاب المستحق علينا. وعند رجوعه ثانية الي الأرض، سيرفع اللعنة التي لحقتنا منذ وقت آدم (رؤيا يوحنا 21-22). لاحظ أن رومية 19:8-22 يخبرنا أن الخليقة كلها تنتظر تلك اللحظة. ومن المهم تذكر أن المسيح أتي الي الأرض ليموت، وأتي الي الأرض ليموت من أجل البشرية، وأنه قد مات مرة واحدة (عبرانيين 27:7، 26:9-28 و 10:10).






ولنضع هذه الحقائق معا: لقد خلق الله الأرض والبشرية بصورة فريدة. ولقد عانت كل الخليقة بسبب خطيئة آدم. لقد أتي المسيح الي العالم ليقدم نفسه مرة واحدة ليدفع ثمن خطايانا. ليس لفداء المؤمنون فقط بل لكل البشرية.






الأستنتاجات: ان معاناة الخليقة كلها يتضمن الحياة حتي خارج كوكب الأرض. فأن كان هناك كائنات أخري فأنها أيضاً ستعاني، وان لم يكن الآن ففي المستقبل (بطرس الثانية 10:3). فان لم يخطئوا فأن الله غير عادل لمعاقبتهم، ولكن ان كانوا قد أخطأوا، وحيث أن المسيح قد اعد للموت مرة واحدة وحقق ذلك بالموت علي الصليب علي الأرض، فأنهم سيتركوا في الخطيئة (وهو شيء مخالف لطبيعة الله) (بطرس الثانية 9:3). وهذا يتركنا بتناقض لا يمكن حله .... الا لو بالطبع لا يوجد كائنات أخلاقية حية خارج كوكب الأرض.






ماذا عن صور الحياة الأخري؟ النباتات، الأعشاب، أو حتي القطط والكلاب هل يحتمل وجودهم في الكواكب الأخري؟ ربما! وهذا لن يتناقض مع النص الكتابي. ولكن المعضلة تكمن في أجابة التساؤلات مثل:"ان كانت كل الخليقة تعاني، فلم خلق الله هذه الكائنات لتتعرض للمعاناة علي كواكب أخري"؟






وفي النهاية، الكتاب المقدس لا يعطينا أي سبب للأعتقاد بوجود حياة في أي مكان آخر في الكون. بل علي العكس فالكتاب المقدس يعطينا أسباب عديدة للأعتقاد بخلاف ذلك. نعم، هناك العديد من الأشياء والأحداث الغير مفسرة. ولكن لا يوجد سبب قوي لنسب تلك الأحداث لوجود كائنات فضائية. وان كان لابد من ايجاد اسباب فيمكننا نسب ذلك الي عوامل روحية مسببة من ابليس وأعوانه.​
منقول​
وأضيف إليه: أن كل هذه الصور وما تراها فهي كانت بسب الحرب الباردة وما عرف بحرب النجوم، لاحظ أن أغلب الكائنات الفضائية لا تظهر إلا في أمريكا وروسيا وبعد ذلك بدأنا نسمع بأماكن أخرى، فكل بلد كان ينشر إشاعة أنه البلد الأفضل وأن المخلوقات الفضائية تراقبهم،ولكي يضيف إلى بلده إنجاز آخر كأن يقول أنه أقام تشريح مزعوم لمخلوق فضائي، أو حصل على مركبات فضائية، تعرفون هذا النوع من الصراع الذي بان واضحا في الوصول إلى القمر ، و كل صور الصحون الطائرة هي إما تركيب أو تجارب عسكرية سرية لا أكثر، دعونا نكون عقلاء، إذا كان هناك مخلوقات فضائية فلماذا لا تظهر، هل هي أيضا عالم روحي مثل الملائكة.​


----------



## kalimooo (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااا للموضوع الشيق فؤاد
ربنايباركك اخي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## fouad78 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا للموضوع الشيق فؤاد
> ربنايباركك اخي
> سلام المسيح​



شكرا جزيلا ليك أخي كليمو الرب يباركك​


----------



## zama (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى جدا على موضوعك الجميل


----------



## fouad78 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> ميرسى جدا على موضوعك الجميل



ميرسي لمرورك الجميل مينا الرب يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل بجد
بس الصور الى فى الاول  خضتنى وانا بنزل اقرا الموضوع​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (16 ديسمبر 2008)

وضوع متكامل ربنا يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع جميل بجد
> بس الصور الى فى الاول  خضتنى وانا بنزل اقرا الموضوع​



امال لو شفتي الأفلام الي عملوها هتقولي ايه
طبعا وكلو عشان النقود كل شخص يدعي انو شاف مخلوقات فضائية
يؤلف كتاب ويتصدر الكتاب المبيعات ليحقق مرابح خيالية
ونفس الشيء الأفلام وخصوصا المدعمة بالصور
ربنا يسامحهم
شكرا لمرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> وضوع متكامل ربنا يباركك​



شكرا جزيلا لمرورك الجميل الرب يباركك​


----------



## سامح إمام (31 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوعك رائع
المشاهدات منتشرة فى جميع انحاء العالم برؤية اطباق طائرة  ونزول مخلوقات فضائية


----------



## ameera (1 يناير 2009)

تخيل انه في كائنات في كواكب اخرى اكيد رح تصير حروب للسيطرة على المجرة وبصير سكان كل كوكب يشوفوا حالهم عسكان الكواكب التانية

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## الملكة العراقية (1 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدااااااا وشيق
ربنا يباركك يا فؤاد​


----------



## fouad78 (1 يناير 2009)

سامح إمام قال:


> موضوعك رائع
> المشاهدات منتشرة فى جميع انحاء العالم برؤية اطباق طائرة  ونزول مخلوقات فضائية



صحيح بشان هيك أنا نزلت الموضوع
ميرسي كتييييييييير لمشاركتك وتعليقك الجميل الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## fouad78 (1 يناير 2009)

ameera قال:


> تخيل انه في كائنات في كواكب اخرى اكيد رح تصير حروب للسيطرة على المجرة وبصير سكان كل كوكب يشوفوا حالهم عسكان الكواكب التانية
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل



ههههههههه تخيلي يصير هيك
على فكرة أنا كن حلم حياتي إني أكون رائد فضاء
لأني بجد بعشق الفضاء وكل ما يتعلق بالفضاء
ميرسي لمرورك وتعليقك اختي اميرة سلام المسيح​


----------



## fouad78 (1 يناير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااا وشيق
> ربنا يباركك يا فؤاد​



ميرسي كتير لزوقك ​الرب يباركك وسنة حلوة مع يسوع


----------



## سيزار (1 يناير 2009)

موضووووووووووووووع رائع ولى واقفه فيه ان شاء ربنا


----------



## amjad-ri (3 يناير 2009)

*وانا معك في نفس الكلام

فقط  للشهرة لا غير

شكرا على الموضوع

سلام ونعمة المسيح​*


----------



## جيلان (3 يناير 2009)

*انا حاسة العكس
انه فى كائنات لكنهم يخفون الابحاث عنها ليكون لهم سبق فى ذلك مستقبلياً
ايون الابحاث الى عملناها على الكواكب لم نجد بها كائنات حية او شىء يدل على وجود حياه فيها
لكن جايز ظهور الاطباق الطائرة دى يكون من مجرة تانية وانهم يمكنوا الخروج لمجرتنا ونحن العكس لم نتمكن للوصول لمجرتهم وجايز يكونوا متقدمين اكثر مننا
اما عن ظهور الاطباق فى البلاد دى بالذات زى امريكا مثلا
فيمكن ان البلاد دى فيها كاميرات بكل مكان بالمتاجر والبيوت وكل مكان لكشف السرقات مثلا واحيانا بتكون بالصدفة من اشخاص بتصور عادى
على عكس عندنا مش كتير لما تلاقى اماكن موجود بيها كاميرات
وجايز لانهم مهتمين بالامر اكثر مننا فاكتشفوها لكن احنا لا
اكيد مش متأكدة من كلامى بس بتخيل انه فى كائنات تانية وممكن بردوا زى منت بتقول يكون الموضوع مصطنع*


----------



## fouad78 (3 يناير 2009)

سيزار قال:


> موضووووووووووووووع رائع ولى واقفه فيه ان شاء ربنا



أهلا وسهلا أخي سيزر وانشالله يكون الموضوع سبب بركة
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (3 يناير 2009)

amjad-ri قال:


> *وانا معك في نفس الكلام
> 
> فقط  للشهرة لا غير
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا الك يا أمجد ولتعليقك الجميل
الرب يباركك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (3 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *انا حاسة العكس
> انه فى كائنات لكنهم يخفون الابحاث عنها ليكون لهم سبق فى ذلك مستقبلياً
> ايون الابحاث الى عملناها على الكواكب لم نجد بها كائنات حية او شىء يدل على وجود حياه فيها
> لكن جايز ظهور الاطباق الطائرة دى يكون من مجرة تانية وانهم يمكنوا الخروج لمجرتنا ونحن العكس لم نتمكن للوصول لمجرتهم وجايز يكونوا متقدمين اكثر مننا
> ...



أنتي تجبريني على إحترامك يا جيلان لأنك صريحة
كان فيكي انك متعلقيش على الموضوع بس قلتي رايك بصراحة وهذا اللازم يكون
موضوع المخلوقات الفضائية كان من بين المواضيع الكتيرة اللي فكرت فيها في الماضي
لأني بعشق الفضاء وكل ما يتعلق بالفضاء (والمحيطات بشكل عام العالم المجهول)
وحتى أكون صريح مافي أحد قادر على الجزم بوجودها أو نفيه
بس توصلي لهذه القناعة كانت لأسباب منها:
1ـ عدم وجود دليل واضح يعني جميع الأدلة تقبل الضد.
2ـ لماذا لم يحتكوا معنا بشكل مباشر مع أنهم يستطيعون بأي مرحلة زمنية من مراحل البشرية.
3ـ ذكرتي سبب ظهورها بمناطق معينة دون غيرها وهو كلام صحيح بس لاحظي أن المشاهدة حصرية لا غير، يعني بمقابل التسجيلات الكثيرة للظهورات في أمريكا وروسيا ما في ولا أي ظهور في مناظق أخرى مثلا في الصين أو اليابان مع أنها بلاد ضخمة وتملك تكنلوجيا في مناطق عديدة.
4ـ أغلب إلي سجلوا حالات رؤيا لها أو انخطاف كتبوا كتب أو سجلوا شرطان وحصلوا من خلالها مرابح ضخمة.
هذا ما خطر على بالي الآن ولكني بحثت بجد حول الموضوع سابقا حتى وصلت لمرحلة اليأس
شكرا لمرورك وتعليقك الرائع سلام ونعمة​


----------



## جيلان (3 يناير 2009)

*كل الاسباب حول الموضوع موضع شك فعلا عشن كدى مافيش تأكيد
بس فعلا لو كانوا متقدمين اكتر مننا بحيث انهم وصلوا لنا قبل ان نصل لهم كان ممكن يحتكوا بنا ويحاربونا مثلا للاستيلاء علينا بس ممكن تكون ظروف الكوكب غير مناسبة ليهم فى المعيشة لان احتمال يكون ليهم خواص مختلفة عننا
ممكن ده يكون السبب فى عدم الاحتكاك المباشر انهم مش هيستفيدوا لو استولوا على الكوكب لو لم يكن ظروفه مناسبة لهم
عموما كل رأى ليه اسبابه واكيد الموضوع باى شكل من الاشكال مش مؤكد اى من الاراء*


----------



## متيكو (3 يناير 2009)

شكرا عالموضوع الجميل والله ما اعرف شاقول هاي كلها اشياء غير حقيقية ما الها وجود اباي عالم


----------



## fouad78 (4 يناير 2009)

متيكو قال:


> شكرا عالموضوع الجميل والله ما اعرف شاقول هاي كلها اشياء غير حقيقية ما الها وجود اباي عالم



شكرا لمرورك وتعليقك الجميل يا متيكو الرب يباركك​


----------

